# Can You Identify This Purse?



## thebusybiblio (Nov 6, 2013)

Saw it on Cougar Town and I'm desperately trying to find out who the designer is.


----------



## Beauty Nerd (Mar 28, 2014)

I would recommend going to www.thehunt.com which is a website and an app where you can post a picture of an item and others on this website will help you find where to purchase it. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 29, 2014)

I will be on the lookout I can spot a bag usually anytime but this one I'm at a loss from what I can see it looks very nice


----------



## alicarutherford (Apr 10, 2014)

I buy a luxe leather belt bag yesterday I just love it.It has perforated exterior, gold-tone studs at belt, logo plaque at front of bag having approximately 1/2 inch width.These bags looks perfect on camilla dresses .


----------

